
Ireland Signs Controversial 'Irish SOPA' Into Law - llambda
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120229/13541517916/ireland-signs-controversial-irish-sopa-into-law-kicks-off-new-censorship-regime.shtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
ericdykstra
Can we please, as citizens of the countries that are pandering to corporate
interests at the expense of freedom and liberty, fire our governments?

------
ihsw
All .info, .mobi, and .org domains are now subject to Irish SOPA.

Afilias is based in Ireland and effectively owns those gTLDs.

Expect to see actions similar to how the US governs .com and .net domains,
namely broad-sweeping and baseless take-downs.

------
showkhill
EU referendum coming up!

~~~
moylan
and we'll have referendums till the government gets the result they want.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_of_Nice>

